# Not really a tx question, but still need advice!



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,

As you can see from my signature, I have a 7.5month daughter. Dh and I have been using condoms since her birth, as advised by midwives even though they knew about tx.

I have been having some light spotting/ brown stains after going to the loo. I don't have a regular cycle, so I have no idea if AFis late. I have had them since Monday, and my question is, when can I take a HPT?

Needless to say, dh and I would be astounded but happy, him probably slightly more as I have no idea how I would cope with a pregnancy and a small baby.... 😮


----------



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

Forgot to add that I know it could be AF, but it is usually much heavier, this is what I would normally have on the last day of flow. I just don't know how long I should wait before POAS!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You can take one any time, as you don't have regular cycles. Are you up to date with your smears?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, I was supposed to have one just before tx, but had it a few months after she was born.

Will mosey on out and get a test in the next few days then! Want to give it a bit longer in case it does turn into a really long AF or give hormones time to rise, whichever!


----------

